# Muzzleloaders



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Going to sell one of my muzzleloaders. Whichever one goes first. The camo one is a CVA Eclipse magnum with a truglo red dot sight. The black one is Knight D.I.S.C. Extreme with a 1X Sightron scope. $125 for the CVA or 200 for the Knight.


----------

